
Ask HN: How does the U2F USB protocol work? - exabrial
Hey guys, I&#x27;d like to try my hand and developing some libraries for use [abuse] of u2f tokens. Having a hard time uncovering any technical dirt on how the device presents itself and what commands are sent to it. Thanks!
======
drewg123
There is a U2F firefox extension that's open source. Maybe looking at that
could be helpful.

[https://github.com/prefiks/u2f4moz](https://github.com/prefiks/u2f4moz)

